# Hindi/Urdu: issue



## BP.

Todd The Bod said:


> ...
> Could "amr" also be translated as "issue"?


I would suppose so, but don't bet on it yet. In Urdu it translates to both _baat _and _chiiz_, while I don't think there's a perfect translation for 'issue', we tend to replace it with _mas2ala_-problem.


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> ....
> Could "amr" also be translated as "issue"?



If by _issue _is meant <matter, affair, point>, then yes we can use _amr_.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> If by _issue _is meant <matter, affair, point>, then yes we can use _amr_.


 
The word _muddaa_ मुद्दा is used in Hindi to mean "issue," is it used in Urdu as well?


----------



## BP.

omlick said:


> The word _muddaa_ मुद्दा is used in Hindi to mean "issue," is it used in Urdu as well?


I heard that word  while ago and was wondering if it was an indigenized version of _mudda3aa_-مدٌعا.


----------



## teaboy

The first word that comes to my mind is _mu'aamlah_.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Okay, so "amr" is like a non-physical thing, where "chiiz" and "bat" are physical or non-physical.  And mesla and mu'aamlaah can also be interchanged with "amr"


----------



## panjabigator

BG, digging up one of your old posts   Found the word and thought it make a good example. امرِمعکوس - a reiterated issue? Judging by its context, a "repeated بات," perhaps.


----------



## omlick

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I heard that word while ago and was wondering if it was an indigenized version of _mudda3aa_-مدٌعا.


 
Yes, it is exactly that word in fact and technically in devanaagari it is मुद्दआ   but most people just write it as मुद्दा


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> Originally Posted by *BelligerentPacifist*
> I heard that word while ago and was wondering if it was an  indigenized version of _mudda3aa_-مدٌعا.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is exactly that word in fact and technically in devanaagari it is मुद्दआ   but most people just write it as मुद्दा
Click to expand...


_mudda3aa_مُدَّعا really means <objective, desire, wish>.  That is how we normally use it in Urdu and not quite as a synonym for _amr _اَمر , _mu3aamalah_ مُعامَلَہ , _mas2alah_ مَسْئَلَہ = issue. Although Hindi dictionaries do suggest <issue> as a meaning but we always mean as above. 

[_amr_ اَمر  also is a grammatical term, meaning _Imperative__!]_


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> _mudda3aa_مُدَّعا really means <objective, desire, wish>. That is how we normally use it in Urdu and not quite as a synonym for _amr _اَمر , _mu3aamalah_ مُعامَلَہ , _mas2alah_ مَسْئَلَہ = issue. Although Hindi dictionaries do suggest <issue> as a meaning but we always mean as above.
> 
> [_amr_ اَمر also is a grammatical term, meaning _Imperative__!]_


 
I guess then there is a difference in the Hindi usage.


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> I guess then there is a difference in the Hindi usage.



I feel there may be! Anyway, in Urdu we use _amr _etc. for _issue_.


----------



## omlick

Well, it is good to know that amr is mostly used in Urdu for "issue."  I learned the word "muddaa" from the title of an obscure BW movie!  I can't claim that 'mudaa" is not used for the other defintions that you give in Hindi, but I have only seen it in the sense of "issue" in Hindi writing.  Maybe a Hindi native can elaborate some  more about the word.  I can ask my hindi mentor also.


----------



## Birdcall

In Hindi muddaa definitely means issue (i.e. yuddh ke mudde par), and maamlaa is a synonym. I hear maamlaa more in speech and see muddaa more in writing. baat is also an informal alternative.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> If by _issue _is meant <matter, affair, point>, then yes we can use _amr_.



How does one write 'amr' in Hindi?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> How does one write 'amr' in Hindi?
> 
> Thanks!




You go into Google Transliterate and type a m r. I know this will take a bit of work but you will get your result.


----------



## tonyspeed

Faylasoof said:


> _mudda3aa_مُدَّعا really means <objective, desire, wish>.  That is how we normally use it in Urdu and not quite as a synonym for _amr _اَمر , _mu3aamalah_ مُعامَلَہ , _mas2alah_ مَسْئَلَہ = issue. Although Hindi dictionaries do suggest <issue> as a meaning but we always mean as above.
> 
> [_amr_ اَمر  also is a grammatical term, meaning _Imperative__!]_



I always correlated _muddaa_ with "point" in my head._ teen_ _mudde_ == three points. But, now that I think about it, point and issue can be used interchangeably.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> You go into Google Transliterate and type a m r. I know this will take a bit of work but you will get your result.



I know that but the spelling there cannot really be trusted at least for Hindi


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I know that but the spelling there cannot really be trusted at least for Hindi




The correct choice is made by seeing google pssibilities (click on the resulting highlighted word) and using one's own brain.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> The correct choice is made by seeing google pssibilities (click on the resulting highlighted word) and using one's own brain.



Be nice QP   There are many possibilities to write it... Do you know Nagari?


----------



## greatbear

Though I haven't ever seen the word "amr" in Devanagari (in fact, I was unaware of the word itself till now), in Devanagari it would be written as अम्र. (In future you could go to quillpad.in and type a word in roman script to get the Nagari script, if you're in doubt.)


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Though I haven't ever seen the word "amr" in Devanagari (in fact, I was unaware of the word itself till now), in Devanagari it would be written as अम्र. (In future you could go to quillpad.in and type a word in roman script to get the Nagari script, if you're in doubt.)



A good site! But would it recognize 'अम्र' as the sensible word although I may have typed 'amar' for example, don't think it gives meanings though...


----------



## greatbear

According to this link - http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:4016.platts - the vulgar pron. is "amar", but it seems to be "amr" otherwise.


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Be nice QP  There are many possibilities to write it... Do you know Nagari?



Yes, I do know Nagri and at the same time I am trying to show you how you can help yourself. Is n't this being nice? When you type "amr", google comes up with the right word. If you put in the correct information, the chances are that you will get correct results.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I would suppose so, but don't bet on it yet. In Urdu it translates to both _baat _and _chiiz_, while I don't think there's a perfect translation for 'issue', we tend to replace it with _mas2ala_-problem.



I have a few suggestions which provide different shades of meaning.

1) tanaaza3ah

2) savaal

3) qaziiyyah

4) mauzuu3


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I have a few suggestions which provide different shades of meaning.
> 
> 1) tanaaza3ah
> 
> 2) savaal
> 
> 3) qaziiyyah
> 
> 4) mauzuu3


These are perfect representation of the semantic gamut of ''issue''. Please, can you shed more light on qaziiyyah, for I am not familiar with this word? How would you use in a sentence to illustrate its meaning as ''issue'''?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> These are perfect representation of the semantic gamut of ''issue''. Please, can you shed more light on qaziiyyah, for I am not familiar with this word? How would you use in a sentence to illustrate its meaning as ''issue'''?



marrish SaaHib. qaziyyah is:

"dispute/quarrel/case/matter/affair" (an Urdu dictionary)

"lawsuit/litigation/judicial contest/action at law suit/case/cause/legal *affair*/*question*/*problem*/*issue*/theoram/proposition/premiss..." (Arabic dictionary)

You can see that it is an "all embrasing" word.

بابری مسجد کا  _قضیہ_ مسلمانوں کے لئے لمحہ فکریہ

Babrii Masjid kaa qaziyyah musalmaanoN ke liye lamHah-i-fikriyyah


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib. qaziyyah is:
> 
> "dispute/quarrel/case/matter/affair" (an Urdu dictionary)
> 
> "lawsuit/litigation/judicial contest/action at law suit/case/cause/legal *affair*/*question*/*problem*/*issue*/theorem/proposition/premiss..." (Arabic dictionary)
> 
> You can see that it is an "all embrasing" word.
> 
> بابری مسجد کا  _قضیہ_ مسلمانوں کے لئے لمحہ فکریہ
> 
> Babrii Masjid kaa qaziyyah musalmaanoN ke liye lamHah-i-fikriyyah


 *This is how we use قضیہ qaDhiyyah in Urdu, but these also apply! *Apart form these meanings, we also use *قضیہ qaDhiyyah* as a term in _*logic*_ to mean a _*syllogism *and in maths to mean a* theorem*_! 
Besides all these, we also have _*qaDhiyyah karnaa*_ = to kick up an issue / start a row; _*qaDhiyyah mol lenaa*_ = to poke one's nose in / to meddle in other people's affairs / issues.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

But, I guess in the end, people are using 'baat' the most in the context of 'issue/topic' at least in conversational terms... Have any of you heard QP's words (except savaal) in informal conversations before?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib. qaziyyah is:
> 
> "dispute/quarrel/case/matter/affair" (an Urdu dictionary)
> 
> "lawsuit/litigation/judicial contest/action at law suit/case/cause/legal *affair*/*question*/*problem*/*issue*/theoram/proposition/premiss..." (Arabic dictionary)
> 
> You can see that it is an "all embrasing" word.
> 
> بابری مسجد کا  _قضیہ_ مسلمانوں کے لئے لمحہ فکریہ
> 
> Babrii Masjid kaa qaziyyah musalmaanoN ke liye lamHah-i-fikriyyah



Thank you a lot Qureshpor SaaHib. It is a very interesting word, I like it. I'm sure you meant ''all embracing'', didn't you?

PS I just have realised that taqaazaa, qaazii and so on and so forth are connected to it! Everything is very clear now.


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> But, I guess in the end, people are using 'baat' the most in the context of 'issue/topic' at least in conversational terms... Have any of you heard QP's words (except savaal) in informal conversations before?


Surely, I have heard them, but only in Urdu. (except for_ qaziyyah_).


----------



## bakshink

In some context word विषय vishay is also used.


----------



## marrish

How would you say ''the issue of Babri Masjid'' and the likes in Hindi?


----------



## bakshink

unhone Babri masjid ke vishay par apane vichaar prakat karne se inkar kar diya. He refused to express his views on  the issue of Babari masjid.


----------



## marrish

Surely good, but I understand vishay to be a ''topic''. I take the meaning of ''issue'' here as a ''row'', like the issue of Kashmir, the issue of Babri masjid etc.


----------



## bakshink

That's why I said in some context. Kashmir dispute will be called as "kashmeer samasya"..and the sentence can be "kashmeer samasya ke vishay par batcheet ke liye baiThak bulayee gayii."  On the issue of Kashmir problem/dispute....


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Surely good, but I understand vishay to be a ''topic''. I take the meaning of ''issue'' here as a ''row'', like the issue of Kashmir, the issue of Babri masjid etc.



Can we use 'maslaa' here?


----------



## marrish

bakshink said:


> That's why I said in some context. Kashmir dispute will be called as "kashmeer samasya"..and the sentence can be "kashmeer samasya ke vishay par batcheet ke liye baiThak bulayee gayii."  On the issue of Kashmir problem/dispute....


I see. _kashmiir samasyaa_=_mas'alah-e kashmiir_. Thank you for the context sentences!


----------



## greatbear

I would use "muddaa", "maslaa" or "savaal" rather than "vishay" for the Babri Masjid (or any) issue: "vishay" not only means "topic" to me but also a kind of Hindi that is not really used by a lot of people.
Meanwhile wouldn't it be more natural to say "kashmiir samasyaa par baatchiit ke liye baiThak bulayii gayii"? A meeting was called on the Kashmir problem, not "a meeting was called on the issue of Kashmir problem"! You can either say the Kashmir problem or the issue of Kashmir, not both, because the row is about Kashmir, not about Kashmir problem.


----------

